# Trudy & Florence



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Both beautiful girls who will need new slaves around 6 weeks time.

Anybody interested, you know where I am.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is Florence.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

What lovely little fluffies! Miss Florence needs to grow into her ears! 

Hope they both find homes soon xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Miss Florence also needs to learn sitting pretty and purring will not get her my dinner.


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

Oh they are beautiful


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I think Trudy is adorable, Florence too, but for me it's Trudy by a whisker


----------



## Maiaetta (Jul 3, 2014)

I like Florence's ears &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Trudy is actually my dream cat, always wanted a fluffy tuxedo unfortunately i'm at my limit


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am sure these beautiful little girls will be snapped up in no time. Good luck babies x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Trudy & Florence both have new homes to go to and will stay together.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hooray, gald to hear this, hope the new owners keep the names they' so cute!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Great news they have found their forever home  xx


----------

